# the cutest calf of our 2018 calves



## WyndSyrin (Apr 15, 2018)

Have a look at this little guy. He is so cute. Bit of Trivia his momma was a black cow and we have no bulls that are red  and white


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 15, 2018)

Awww!! 

Either the neighbor’s bull had a party or genetics are fun!


----------



## RollingAcres (Apr 16, 2018)

So cute!!


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Apr 16, 2018)

Nice calf, love the markings.


----------



## RollingAcres (Apr 16, 2018)

Wehner Homestead said:


> Either the neighbor’s bull had a party


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 16, 2018)

RollingAcres said:


>



Stranger things have happened! 

My dad tells a story about the neighbors scrawny, half-starved adult bull jumping the fence repeatedly in an attempt to breed Papaw’s cows. They got tired of rounding him up and sending him back and told the neighbor that if he didn’t keep his bull on his property that they would cut his nuts off the next time they caught him with their cows. A few days later he was back! A couple minutes in the chute with the blade and he was a bull no longer. They let him out, slapped him on the rump, and he ran home dripping blood and without his nuts! Neighbor never said a word!!!


----------



## WyndSyrin (Apr 18, 2018)

Here's the thing, we have 3 black bulls and one red bull that has horns. none of them to my knowlege has white in their background.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 18, 2018)

WyndSyrin said:


> Here's the thing, we have 3 black bulls and one red bull that has horns. none of them to my knowlege has white in their background.



White can hide for several generations (just long enough to forget about it lol) and then show up. It can also be the way their genes mixed. We’ve gotten splashy calves as surprises before. 

We’ve also bred two black cattle together and gotten a red calf. Did some research and the maternal great granddam was red. I never tried to genotype it more than that. 

Genetics are awesome and keep it interesting!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 18, 2018)

Also, the one that’s different is the one that my kids pick to get attached to. Wondering if someone will get attached to that little one there...


----------



## Baymule (Apr 19, 2018)

Cute calf! I know you can't eat the hide, but colors make it more fun.


----------

